
Grabr launches peer-to-peer marketplace for international shopping and delivery - isaiahd
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/19/grabr-launches-peer-to-peer-marketplace-for-international-shipping/
======
dogma1138
Customs are going to love this, seems like it's going to be an easy way of
attempting to bypass import duties until people would start getting caught and
fined heavily.

------
bruce_one
I've always been interested in a service like this but whenever I discuss it
with anyone it's always felt hard to get past the "but what about someone
using it for drug muling" issue...

(There's similar service in Australia called Meemeep if anyone's interested.)

~~~
bruno222
On grabr, Bruce, the "mule" receives the link and himself have to buy the
product... So he knows where the product is comming from (eBay, Amazon...)

Soo, you are going to be a "mule" only if you wants to buy a product comming
from deepweb links, lol.

~~~
bruno222
Hummm...

I was wrong. There is a biiiig risk, yes!

Let's say John is a drug dealer from Miami. Pedro is a addicted guy from
Brazil. They are Friends already.

1\. John adds a fake GoPro to sell on eBay, inside it, there is LSD drugs.

2\. Pedro asks someone on Grabr to Bring this awesome GoPro.

3\. The inoccent Mule visit Grabr, see the offer and accept it, thinking it is
a real GoPro camera, but inside of it, there is a lot of LSD druuugs.

4\. The inoccent Goes to jail. Nothing happens with Pedro, John or with
Grabr's CEO.

Yeah, that is not going to work on eBay products.

------
fellellor
Something like this would be a candidate for smart contracts.

